# Coolant Recovery System



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I just got back from a fairly long trip in my 70 Goat. Went from Shelbyville, KY to Washington, PA. The Goat did fine on the way up there, as the weather was pretty nice. On the way back, at the first gas stop, after driving for approx 1 hr 45 minutes, the radiator cap lifted and the car spit a significant quantity of coolant (approx a quart or more) out onto the pavement. we let the car cool completely as we weren't in a hurry to get back, and then added a 50/50 mix to the cooling system. Average speed for that leg was approx 65 - 70 mph (3200 - 3500 rpm). I'm guessing ambient temp was 90+, and the sun was high and bright (time was approx 1:15 to approx 3 pm).

1. is this normal? this is the first long trip. timing is set per the "Lars tuning for beer" specs, new water pump with reduced divider plate clearances, and new 180 thermostat.

2. what was the first year of the coolant recovery system, and can I / should I retrofit the goat with it? 

3. Is it as simple as adding the bottle and re-routing the tube into it? or do I need to change radiators / caps?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure what the first year was that used it was, but it is as simple as adding a bottle and running a hose to it. Be sure the hose reaches to the bottom of the bottle as you want the radiator to be able to empty the overflow bottle if needed. The drag strip around here requires an overflow bottle, so I use my washer fluid bottle for the overflow when I go to the strip.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

1971 is the first year for the overflow tank.

If the radiator has been overfilled (the non-overflow tank radiators cannot be filled all the way - you fill to about 3" below the top of the radiator cap per the markings on the passenger side tank), the radiator will puke coolant out the overflow after hot shut-down.

You can easily install an overflow tank from a '71-'72 into the '70.


----------

